# New member can't log on



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi , A customer of mine who has just registered on here cannot log on. Its saying his account is not verified. Log in name is bobott. Can anyone point us in the right direction please.

Regards

Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks to me like he needs to activate his account, tried to resend the activation email but as I'm NOT a moderator I can't


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Andy  Please can a moderator help then.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Neilc, This Mod hasn't got that facility so I have PM'd John-H.
Hoggy.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Neilc, This Mod hasn't got that facility so I have PM'd John-H.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Neilc & bobott, John-H has sorted so should be O.K to logon now.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Check your email Bob and if you haven't got one check your spam filter.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Thanks for sorting.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, Thanks for sorting.
> Hoggy.


Hoggy, you are the main moderator on here each day and you don't even have the basic ability to check a users credentials and or re-send activation????

sorry but i find Hoggy one of the most loyal and trusted guys on here......you made him mod now give him some bloody tools to do the job properly fsssssssssssssss or does it have to be a TTOC comittee member only??


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help  Bob is out having a curry ( Lucky sod) I am sure he will check in soon.

Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John, Thanks for sorting.
> ...


I only have access to change groups for people as that really requires access to the back end of the TTOC shop to verify details which only Nick and I have .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John, Thanks for sorting.
> ...


Hi Gazzer, Thanks for your support, I may be on TTF the most, but it doesn't mean I am the Main mod.
I only have limited authorisation, otherwise I wouldn't have time to clean my cars. , but I always try to help,time allowed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


so this is the TTf and all main access and accounts are controlled by the TTOC?...i am a ttoc fully paid up member but fail to see why AND how the TTOC has so much power and control in this forum!!!


----------



## SimonD (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi - my sub was paid a couple of weeks ago, you have sent me the magazine, stickers, etc., but I still can't log on to the Market section. Could someone please action for me?
Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SimonD said:


> Hi - my sub was paid a couple of weeks ago, you have sent me the magazine, stickers, etc., but I still can't log on to the Market section. Could someone please action for me?
> Thanks.


Hi Simon, You have your banner displayed, but have you posted in this link ? click link & post. Hopefully Admin will do the rest.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

